# Großbezirk



## Geviert

Guten Tag:

Text:

Mi padre y mi abuelo provenían del _Groβbezirk_ de Treveris.

folgende Frage: kann man das Wort "Großbezirk" einfach als "einen großen Bezirk" verstehen oder ist ein Terminus technicus? Sonst würde ich auf Spanisch "gran distrito" mit Original auf Deutsch vorschlagen:

Mi padre y mi abuelo provenían del gran distrito [_Groβbezirk_] de Treveris.


Danke! Gevi


----------



## osa_menor

Ich denke nicht, dass man Großbezirk und "großer Bezirk" gleichsetzen kann.
Heutzutage sind Großbezirke in deutschen Großstädten Verwaltungseinheiten, die nach Gebietsreformen aus dem Zusammenschluss mehrerer Stadtbezirke entstanden sind. 
Vielleicht ist das Wort in Deiner Textstelle aber auch als "Großraum" zu interpretieren.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## uress

Ja, es kommt zwar eindeutig aus dem "großen Raum", bedeutet aber eindeutig was Anderes. Großraum ist gut, mit der Anmerkung, das es auch andere Bedeutungen und Verwendungen hat.


----------



## Geviert

Ich danke euch. Vielleicht wäre es hier auf Spanisch das unbestimmtes Wort "región" besser. Es gibt noch eine Variante (_región urbana_), aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ein Großbezirk ausschließlich aus *Stadt*bezirken entsteht.


----------



## uress

Also in den DDR-Zeiten war es auch nicht nur auf Städte, Stadtteile bezogen.


----------



## osa_menor

In der DDR gab es Bezirke (Erfurt, Leipzig, Dresden, ...), die von der Fläche her eher kleinen Bundesländern glichen. Aber den Begriff "Großbezirk" kenne ich aus diesen Zeiten nicht.


----------



## uress

Leider schon vergessen, wo ich das genau gehört/gelesen habe, ich glaube, es war in Thüringen.


----------



## Tonerl

Geviert said:


> Es gibt noch eine Variante (_región urbana_), aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ein Großbezirk ausschließlich aus *Stadt*bezirken entsteht.



Kurzinfo:
Laut Recherche besteht z.B. ein  "Großbezirk" aus mehreren "Ortsteilen/Stadtteilen" und nicht ausschließlich aus "Stadtbezirken"!
Hilft dir das ?


----------



## osa_menor

Ich denke, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Verwaltungseinheit handelt. Wahrscheinlich ist einfach nur die Stadt Trier einschließlich der sie umgebenden Ortschaften gemeint. 
Wie gesagt, ich gebrauche in diesem Fall den Begriff "Großraum", wie zum Beispiel in: "_Viele junge Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis arbeiten jetzt im Großraum Stuttgart_", womit ich Orte wie Böblingen, Sindelfingen oder Nürtingen meine.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Guten Tag:
> 
> Text:
> 
> Mi padre y mi abuelo provenían del _Groβbezirk_ de Treveris.
> 
> folgende Frage: kann man das Wort "Großbezirk" einfach als "einen großen Bezirk" verstehen oder ist ein Terminus technicus? Sonst würde ich auf Spanisch "gran distrito" mit Original auf Deutsch vorschlagen:
> 
> Mi padre y mi abuelo provenían del gran distrito [_Groβbezirk_] de Treveris.
> 
> 
> Danke! Gevi



Es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, von wann der Text ist, denn Trier war preußisch, französisch, deutsch ...
Auch ich meine, wie osa und uress, dass eher Großraum gemeint sein könnte, vor allem, wenn diese Äußerung von jemandem stammt, der nicht in Deutschland aufgewachsen ist, dessen Vater und Großvater aber aus der Gegend um Trier stammten...


----------

